# Hoch nach Dalaran



## Gnap (14. November 2008)

Hey, nen mage hat mich hoch nach dalaran geportet. nur kann ich von da aus nirgends hin fliegen und muss dennoch den umweg über sw / if gehen um zu questen.

welchen flugpunkt brauche ich um vond alaran fliegen zu können ?


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. November 2008)

In Dalaran gibts Portale, die dich in jede der anderen fünf Hauptstädte portet
Oder versteh ich die frage falsch?


----------



## Aloren (14. November 2008)

Er will wissen, welchen Flugpunkt er braucht, um aus Dalaran rauszukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß es leider nicht, da ich selbst noch nicht soweit sind, aber ich denke mal, es wird einer in der unmittelbaren Umgebung sein, oder ?


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> In Dalaran gibts Portale, die dich in jede der anderen fünf Hauptstädte portet
> Oder versteh ich die frage falsch?


Ne er meinte obs da keinen greifenmeister gibt, du sagst ein mage hat dich gepoetet gehe mal davon aus du bist kein mage? Dann weißte schon das du normal erst ab 74 dahin kommst, als mage ab lev 71!


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Aloren schrieb:


> Er will wissen, welchen Flugpunkt er braucht, um aus Dalaran rauszukommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich war noch net dort, soviel ich weiß gibts da keinen greifenmeister, sondern kommst unten durch ein port hin! bzw wenn dich ein mage portet!


----------



## Revan1121 (14. November 2008)

Spring doch runter oder geht das nicht? =)


----------



## Omas Zwerg (14. November 2008)

Du kannst von Dalaran aus nicht nach Sw oder IF, du musst dir Nordend wie die Scherbenwelt vorstellen, du kannst da nicht weg fliegen, sondern nur durch Portale wieder nach Kalimdor oder den Östlichen Königreichen.


----------



## Methr (14. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Du kannst von Dalaran aus nicht nach Sw oder IF, du musst dir Nordend wie die Scherbenwelt vorstellen, du kannst da nicht weg fliegen, sondern nur durch Portale wieder nach Kalimdor oder den Östlichen Königreichen.



Man kann mit den Portalen nach IF und SW.
Ausserdem konnte man auch in der Scherbenwelt von Shattrath wegfliegen ...


BTT: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du einfach level 74 sein musst, damit du dort hin / weg kannst.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (14. November 2008)

So meint ich das auch nicht, natürlich kannst du auch von Dalaran weg fliegen, allerdings nur in die gebiete in Nordend.
Von Dalaran kannst du z.B nicht Nach If oder Sw fliegen.


----------



## Mitzy (14. November 2008)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu Dalaran, da mir gestern niemand die Frage beantworten konnte:
Wo liegt Dalaran eigentlich? Also, in welchem Gebiet?


----------



## Omas Zwerg (14. November 2008)

Ich glaub über dem kristallwald oder wie das heißt.


----------



## monthy (14. November 2008)

Es gibt nen Flugpunkt in Dalaran. Ob du den schon annehmen kannst weiß ich nicht. Der Name ist glaube ich Krassus Landeplatz oder so.

Bin net sicher.

Der ist im Osten. Hoffe du findest den.

Mfg


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> So meint ich das auch nicht, natürlich kannst du auch von Dalaran weg fliegen, allerdings nur in die gebiete in Nordend.
> Von Dalaran kannst du z.B nicht Nach If oder Sw fliegen.


wie sollte das auch gehen, so wieich es aber verstanden hatte wollte er weder nach sw noch nach if fliegen sondern da irgendwo hin fliegen und das ging net, ist auch klar, nochmals alle anderen außer der mage sollten dort erst ab lev 74 sein der mage ab lev 71! 
aber einige verstehen das net!


----------



## Melih (14. November 2008)

Die greifenmeister/windreitermeister sind in nordend etwas anders weil man dafür ein fp haben muss das direkt in der nähe ist (zbs wyrmruhfeste)

hab ich auch gestern bemerkt das man alle fp zwischen boreanische tundra und heulende fjord braucht damit man zur hafen der vergeltung fliegen kann bzw kriegshymnenfeste


----------



## blacktor (14. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die greifenmeister/windreitermeister sind in nordend etwas anders weil man dafür ein fp haben muss das direkt in der nähe ist (zbs wyrmruhfeste)
> 
> hab ich auch gestern bemerkt das man alle fp zwischen boreanische tundra und heulende fjord braucht damit man zur hafen der vergeltung fliegen kann bzw kriegshymnenfeste




alle nicht, aber einen teil.
einfach mit den schiff fahren und die flugpunkte die am weg sind einsammeln, dann kannst auch hin und her fliegen...


----------



## Mitzy (14. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Ich glaub über dem kristallwald oder wie das heißt.



Danke, dann schau ich da mal später vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mdattr (14. November 2008)

man warum dauert realmpool blutdurst immer solange -.-

btt ich hab einfach alle FP geholt was es gibt in den ersten gebieten ^^


----------



## Drachnar (14. November 2008)

Grüße.

Also es ist so. Es gibt in Dalaran einen einen greifenmeister/windreitermeister. Der gilt aber nur für Nordend. In Dalaran gibt es Portale in jede Hauptstadt. 

Unter Dalaran in der Drachenöde, kann man eine Quest machen wo man sich nach Dalaran hochporten kann.


Anmerkung Dalaran, gehört nicht mehr in die alte Welt.

Gruß Drachnar


----------



## Tendo (14. November 2008)

Stimmt es, dass man erst mit 74 nach Dalaraan hoch kommt? Ich war gestern bereits im Kristallwald und auch in den Ruinen (wo lt. Buffed-Show das Portal sein soll), aber das Portal war nicht zu finden. Es war einfach nicht da. Und das andere Portal, welches es noch gibt kann man erst nutzen, wenn man sich breits einmal von Dalaraan runter geportet hat. 
Oder mache ich etwas falsch???


----------



## Drachnar (14. November 2008)

Also das aus Dalaran weis ich auch nciht ich habe mich per Schlachtfeld hochgeportet und habe das Portal aktiviert ^^


----------



## monthy (14. November 2008)

Ja als nicht Mage erst mit 74. Vorher nur mit Mageport oder Hexerportal.

Mfg


----------



## domdoel (14. November 2008)

Es gibt unter Dalaran  ein Portal mit dem man hoch und runter kommt, aber das kann man angeblich nur verwende wenn man schon mal oben war. Ich gehe davon aus das du dern Flugpunkt udn das Portal erst mit lv 74 benutzen kannst.


----------



## Schneelilie (14. November 2008)

Aaalso...

Ja es gibt ein Portal. Ja es funktioniert erst ab 74 und nur wenn man schon mal oben war. Und zwar oben mit einer Quest. Man kriegt eine Quest, wird hoch gebracht, gibt diese da ab, kriegt eine um jemand unten anzusprechen und kann *dann* das Portal benutzen um runter zu kommen. Wenn man die Quest unten abgibt, kann man ihn auch in die andere Richtung bentutzen.


----------



## mdattr (14. November 2008)

aha und wie funzt des mit dem schlachtfeld port ??


----------



## blacktor (14. November 2008)

mdattr schrieb:


> aha und wie funzt des mit dem schlachtfeld port ??



einen mage der lvl 71 ist und sich hochporten kann (aus deiner gilde z, einfach sagen er soll dich in die gruppe inviten und dann soll er sich für ein BG seiner wahl in daralan anmelden, du joinst das bg, leavest es und schwuuuup stehst du oben in daralan.. wenn du wieder hochkommen willst, einfach ruhestein beim gasthaus festlegen und fertig.


----------



## Timdertaylor (14. November 2008)

moin

so mal ne blöde frage! ich bin mage und lvl 71! wie komme ich nach dalaran hoch?

also ich würde gerne wissen wollen wo es die quest für den mage gibt oder wo sich der portallehrer befindet damit man sich nach dalaran porten kann.

danke im voraus

TIM


----------



## monthy (14. November 2008)

Es gibt in Agmars Hammer eine Quest. In der Burg da.

Irgend was mit Laylinien oder so. Wenn du die abgeschlossen hast , bekommst du den Port nach Dalaran.

Mfg


----------

